# Eve and Angel had their babies today 2-29-12



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well Eve had her babies at about 6:30pm she had triplets. Two does and a buck. Eve was bred to Phoenix Rising Farm Dream Catcher. I have to say I love what im seeing in his kids. Their colors are gorgeous. Here is Eve and her babies.
















Doe on the left and doe in the middle and buck on the right.
























Then Angel went about and hour later and I missed this birth came up to the house for a few didnt even know she was in labor and went back down and bam she had done had them and had them cleaned up. 
















Doe on the left buck on the right.








Both babies appear to be wattled. She was also bred to Phoenix Rising Farm Dream Catcher. So far I have had three does and two bucks. Hope the does keep on coming lol.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's on the cute kiddos'!! Glad someone's getting some :kidred: :kidred: 's


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! :thumb: Pretty colors


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful kids! :leap:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :thumbup: love the chocolate one


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much they are beautiful kids this year. Im glad im getting some does this year to. Last year I had almost all bucks.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're so so cute! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice colors, so different. Congratulations


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How wonderful!!!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute!!! congrats! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! How cute!  COngratulations :clap:


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations! They are absolutely gorgeous. Wixh I could get that blend of color. Hopefully in May I will.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Leap year babies...very special kids....congrats.. they are adorable....... :thumb:  :clap: :hi5:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone, im so happy with these babies. Yes they are very special babies, I cant believe that both of them had them on leap day. Got two more does to go and excited to see what I get from them. 

I agree they are some of the prettiest colors Ive had here so far.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...you are very blessed.... :thumb: ray: :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations :leap: Such a pretty rainbow of babies too!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Liz, they are so different colored this year. Love it but all these babies are out Of phoenix rising dream catcher so didnt expect them to be anything less then perfect. lol Dandy had her baby yesterday on my sons birthday and she was huge but only had one big doe. She is also light buckskin wiht spots gorgeous. So my count is four does and two bucks. Loving this year.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## ImTheDudes (Jun 2, 2011)

omg so cute ... what color are their eyes? Well done with three doelings and two buck! w00t.


----------

